# My car is on Ians website!



## clodola (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.eliteautoclean.com

Ian put my car on his new Website

No looking too shabby; its in the Gallery section (trd3000gt)


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

nice looking motor :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff very Nice...:thumb:


----------

